# Carboy Sanitizing With K-Meta



## super_coo (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi I've been searching and couldn't find a definite answer and just wanted to be clear. Is it as simple as mixing 3 tbsp to 1 gallon of water and let that sit in bottom of the carboy with a stopper/cover? Is the citric acid that important or would I be ok with just the k-meta mixture? Approximately how long does this need to be in there to work?

I've been using star-san and when pouring it out it fills the carboy with bubbles.
I know they say not to fear the bubbles but it's also more expensive as well.


----------



## bkisel (Mar 26, 2014)

If you're going to use k-meta you also need to clean using something like B-Brite or Oxy-Clean. I swish the k-meta solution in the carboy and then pour it out and let what remains give off its gas to do the sanitizing. I'll wait 5 minutes or so and consider that the gas has done its work. I'll tip the carboy again to drain and then consider it ready to use. Guess if it makes you feel more confident you can cover the carboy for the five minutes or so.


----------



## Elmer (Mar 26, 2014)

I clean all carboys with EZ clean. 1 tbs for 1 gallon. Swish around and let dry (usually upside down on a towel propped up against my wine rack).

when it is dry I put a bung/airlock on it and let it sit.
When it is time to use I will fill 1.5 tbs or what ever the proper amount it, for 1 gallon.

Then Swish around, drain and let dry (usually upside down on a towel propped up against my wine rack).

or I let the 1 gallon k-meta solution sit for a day if I get side tracked and then Swish around and let dry (usually upside down on a towel propped up against my wine rack).

have not had any issues, smells or off tastes, yet!


----------



## dralarms (Mar 26, 2014)

I wash mine with one step, put about 2 cups of kmeta in and place solid stopper on it. When I get ready to use, I swish, dump, and a quick rinse unless it's bulk aging then I figure a little kmeta won't hurt.


----------



## super_coo (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I should have mentioned I normally clean with PBW powder.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 26, 2014)

dralarms said:


> I wash mine with one step, put about 2 cups of kmeta in and place solid stopper on it. When I get ready to use, I swish, dump, and a quick rinse unless it's bulk aging then I figure a little kmeta won't hurt.



Just for clarity, I am sure Dr means two cups of kmeta solution and not two cups of meta.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, 2 cups of solution. Lol. Thanks for the catch, Dan.


----------



## super_coo (Mar 29, 2014)

Are you guys mixing 3 tbsp per gallon as I mentioned in my first post? 
That's what I just did and it was a very strong smell!!!


----------



## dralarms (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, it's nasty smelling and will take your breath away. Try not to breath it in.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Mar 29, 2014)

Use star San. No bad fumes. 


Jim


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 29, 2014)

I've never seen star san in my stores. We have kmeta and diversol. It's pink, I know nothing about it but use it sometimes. Anyone have info on diversol? Guess I could google it!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 29, 2014)

Ha, found my answer by doing a search here... Wanted to know what it was and if it was similar to star san. Doesn't appear to be the same thing.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Mar 30, 2014)

ckvchestnut said:


> Ha, found my answer by doing a search here... Wanted to know what it was and if it was similar to star san. Doesn't appear to be the same thing.



Diversol (sani-brew) is a good for a good deep clean but it must be thoroughly washed off after. K-meta is a sanitizer not a cleaner.

Star-san is awesome! Sanitizes in 30 seconds and you don't have to wash off after.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you! I normally clean my stuff right off the bat after usage with oxy clean and then when ready to use again, I do a quick clean and then a sanitize. Now I know I can save the pink stuff for the odd time. Nothin ever gets really dirty though. I have one of those hoses with a brass spray wand that sprays in all directions. For rinsing I just insert in carboy while holding carboy slightly downwards into sink so I get a really good rinse with clean hot water.


----------



## chris400 (Mar 31, 2014)

I been using the same k-meta for about a month now and it still takes your breath away....i pour in carboy shake it around and pour it back into my storage container ....let carboy sit a few min and go......also have a sprayer i use for quick sanitizing with same k-meta solution in it


----------



## nayrea143 (Apr 17, 2014)

This might sound silly but I have a hard time thinking about swishing the meta around dumping it and using it just like that. I am kinda compelled to then rinse out with whatever to ensure all particles dirt bacteria ect has been removed. Maybe it's my health care background but it reminds me of a hand sanitizer it might kill the bacteria and germs but they are still on your hands just dead. Lol. Am I crazy?!?!? Lol lol anyone else do this???


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## bkisel (Apr 17, 2014)

nayrea143 said:


> This might sound silly but I have a hard time thinking about swishing the meta around dumping it and using it just like that. I am kinda compelled to then rinse out with whatever to ensure all particles dirt bacteria ect has been removed. Maybe it's my health care background but it reminds me of a hand sanitizer it might kill the bacteria and germs but they are still on your hands just dead. Lol. Am I crazy?!?!? Lol lol anyone else do this???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Hey, just think of it as adding a little protein to your wine.






Seriously though, rinsing may actually add _*live*_ bad stuff back into the carboy. At least that's the way I think about it.


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 17, 2014)

nayrea143 said:


> This might sound silly but I have a hard time thinking about swishing the meta around dumping it and using it just like that. I am kinda compelled to then rinse out with whatever to ensure all particles dirt bacteria ect has been removed. Maybe it's my health care background but it reminds me of a hand sanitizer it might kill the bacteria and germs but they are still on your hands just dead. Lol. Am I crazy?!?!? Lol lol anyone else do this???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making




I would never put water back into something I just sanitized. If there are still particles in, you shouldn't be trying to sanitize, you have to clean all that stuff out, before you sanitize, is my opinion about it.

I do think this is much different than healthcare stuff. Generally there you are trying to sterilize, in wine making, we are just trying to sanitize. Of course, I don't generally use hand sanitizer or anti-bacterial soap. Just soap and water, why give the little buggers in and around you a chance to get used to anti-bacterial stuff and immune to it.


----------



## nayrea143 (Apr 17, 2014)

cmason1957 said:


> I would never put water back into something I just sanitized. If there are still particles in, you shouldn't be trying to sanitize, you have to clean all that stuff out, before you sanitize, is my opinion about it.
> 
> I do think this is much different than healthcare stuff. Generally there you are trying to sterilize, in wine making, we are just trying to sanitize. Of course, I don't generally use hand sanitizer or anti-bacterial soap. Just soap and water, why give the little buggers in and around you a chance to get used to anti-bacterial stuff and immune to it.




So everyone pretty much sprays equipment, dips it or does a swish type of action then uses it??? I have been rinsing with water after everything. Doesn't the residual meta potentially change the amount in the must or wine?? I guess I just need to put my little OCD ness behind me. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 17, 2014)

nayrea143 said:


> So everyone pretty much sprays equipment, dips it or does a swish type of action then uses it??? I have been rinsing with water after everything. Doesn't the residual meta potentially change the amount in the must or wine?? I guess I just need to put my little OCD ness behind me. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Never rinse afterwards - you are defeating the purpose of sanitizing then. 
I use a heavy tsp of meta and equal amounts of citric acid per gallon of water. That is because I am lowering the ph of water - similar to wine - which in affect makes the solution of meta alot more powerful


----------



## nayrea143 (Apr 17, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Never rinse afterwards - you are defeating the purpose of sanitizing then.
> 
> I use a heavy tsp of meta and equal amounts of citric acid per gallon of water. That is because I am lowering the ph of water - similar to wine - which in affect makes the solution of meta alot more powerful




Oh jeez. I wonder if that's one of the many reasons I had problems with my last batch. Eeeeeek


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

